
Ask HN: Volunteers to Assist RE Immigration Ban - danbaldesq
	Hi All,
I am an attorney assisting with the volunteer effort surrounding the executive order on immigration. As you have heard in the news, this has caused a lot of panic, fear, and hardship for a lot of people.<p>One of the problems we as lawyers are facing is that we cannot accurately&#x2F;easily track flights with immigrants on them that may be detained and&#x2F;or require attorney assistance to enter or re-enter the country.We are also wanting to communicate important information as changes develop so that we can assist travelers.<p>To help solve this problem, we are looking for someone or a team of people to assist us in building a website&#x2F;app that will allow us to assist people. We have come up with a base of about 10 requirements which I will be glad to discuss with anyone interested.<p>Thank you for your time and consideration.
======
dmschulman
Wouldn't this be a request that needs to be fielded with the airlines managing
the flights? Also I'd imagine there is a barrier regarding privacy laws here,
I don't think flight manifests are public information

~~~
greenyoda
It doesn't necessarily need to work this way. The people who are traveling
could use the app to indicate that they're on the way to the U.S. from one of
the affected countries and may require assistance when they arrive. They can
provide their own flight information (flight number, destination, ETA, etc.),
nationality, etc.

